# welding errors المقدمه مهمه جدا و تقريبا شامله كل الاخطاء (موضحه بالصور)



## shady zidan (26 مايو 2010)

مقدمه عن اخطاء اللحام welding errors

المقدمه مهمه جدا و تقريبا شامله كل الاخطاء (موضحه بالصور)



*http://rapidshare.com/files/391700542/Welding_Errors_.rar
*​


----------



## عبداللطيف محمود (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdeen_81 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moneebhamid (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## فتحيQ.C (8 يونيو 2010)

_شكرا لك يا أخ شادي وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## hammhamm44 (8 يونيو 2010)

very thanks 4 alllllllllllllllll


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 يونيو 2010)

ملف أخر عن عيوب اللحام.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين


----------

